# Aneheim ABT's w/qview



## fourthwind (Aug 21, 2009)

So I have been waiting all season long to make these. I have had ABT's at friends houses before, but this was my first attempt. So I got the ingrediants together yesterday, and picked these 4 peppers off one of my plants not 5 minutes before the first pic. I decided to just slit them and gut them.








Stuffed with a basic recipe of Cream cheese and Monteray Jack in about a 50 / 50 mix. Wrapped in *non *sugar cured bacon.







Smoked at 265 in the MES for 2 hours with a few handfulls of cherry chips.







They had incredible flavor. They actually never made it off the counter! I will likley reduce the stuffing or increase my bacon wrap next time.  Wife has forbidden me from serving them to the family, because she doesn't want me making them for anyone but her. I am gaining more and more points towards the offset stick burner I want


----------



## fire it up (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats fourthwind.  They look great.
Did some with a few Anaheims from the garden a little while back and I love the taste, plus since they are so big they are more than a bite or two like jalapenos.
Now you're making me wish I had the smoker going.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on the smoke my friend. Keep them coming till the new offset gets there.


----------



## erain (Aug 21, 2009)

nice job 4thwind!!!  i have some aneheims hangin in the garden which are getting retty close to ready to pick... i see where they be going!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice Job, they look great...


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 21, 2009)

What is the difference between jalopeno and anaheim atb's 
I know that the jalopeno is usually much hotter and that the skin is thicker but is there a big difference once they are smoked? I have charred both on the grill and it seems that the anaheims almost fell apart after blistering while the jalopenos were still fairly firm 
Thanks


----------



## got14u (Aug 21, 2009)

I think the anehiems are very mild compared to jalaps. nice job on the smoke  !!!!


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 21, 2009)

Anaheims are typically much milder. as long as you dont miss some seeds when gutting.  They are also 4 times the size.  Thats a dinner plate they are sitting on.  Those 4 made a complete meal for 2 adults.  Next time I am going to add some shredded smoked chicken with the cheese.  maybe with a little bit of chili sauce i'll have myself enchilada ABT'S!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 21, 2009)

Those look asbolutly fabulous there 4thwind. Now I will try those for the wife she likes jalapenos but they are too hot for her and those would be right up her alley.


----------

